# Looking for the best VST vocal instrument



## Henri9009 (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi all!

I’m looking for a great vocal virtual instrument. I want to use this to replace the voice of a human on demos (melodies with no lyrics). I wonder if there are great one nowadays?

I’ve search on the Web, but all I find is VSTs to work on sounds (effects, etc.). I’m looking for an instrument, natural voice sounds.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Aug 7, 2020)

Im not really sure what you are after, but perhaps Zero-G Gold 2.0 vocal or Audio Imperia Jaeger's Hangar 4 might be something you can check out.


----------



## Hanu_H (Aug 7, 2020)

Maybe this is something worth checking out?








Realivox Blue


It starts with the voice. Blue is my go-to singer when I want that ultra-pretty tone. Check out the audio demos and see if you don’t agree. Features: WORDBUILDER: Six vowels and 23 consonants give you the tools to create your own words and phrases.** But we went deeper than just sampling a bunch...




realitone.com


----------



## Mornats (Aug 7, 2020)

A few to choose from. As mentioned, the Zero-G Ethera Series (Gold, Soundscapes etc.) are really good. Lots of non-word phrases plus some great legatos. Also, Heavyocity's Vocalise are similar but I find Ethera to be better, with more content. Also, Soundiron's Adey and Mimi Page are similar too although I don't own any of those.

Edit: some links:









Solo Voices


Soundiron's operatic and ethnic solo vocal kontakt libraries: Francesca Genco, Linda Strawberry , Bryan Lane, Brian Thorsett, Nichole Dechaine, Joseph Trumbo




soundiron.com










Heavyocity Vocal Engine VST Plugins: Mosaic Voices, etc.


Our catalog of vocal VSTs includes Mosaic Voices, Vocalise, and Vocalise 2. Create original, evocative vocals with Heavyocity's collection of plugins.



heavyocity.com













ETHERA Collection


All ETHERA titles




zero-g.co.uk





Keep an eye out for sales as all of these tend to be on sale at some point.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 7, 2020)

Solo Opera


We've been taking the time it needed to record all the transitions of the entire soprano register properly in a medium-sized room. Extensive true legato sampling of the entire soprano register. Performed by Ekaterina Mamysheva




www.orchestraltools.com




https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/ethnic-inspiration


----------



## bill5 (Aug 7, 2020)

Very nice. Is the opera singer just the "ahh" sound? OT couldn't be bothered to say. OT's web site sucks too. Did they hire people away from Vienna?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 7, 2020)

Organic Samples' Solo Opera? (Now at Orchestral Tools)

I made a video:




And so did Maxime Luft, the creator of Solo Opera.


----------



## Wally Garten (Aug 7, 2020)

So there's a ton out there, but I'm a big fan right now of the Soundiron Mimi Page library, which can do great oohs and aahs in a variety of tones and is also capable of a lot more. It's $99, but it runs in the Kontakt Player, so if you don't have full Kontakt, that's a nice option.

If you _do_ have the full version of Kontakt, there are lots of options for solo singers, including the ones mentioned above and, for _free_, the Ivy Audio Clare Solo library. Also possibly worth checking out, if you're looking for pop sounds, are Lady Vox, Vocalotheque, and (if male only works for you) Ink Audio Vocal. All inexpensive and could get the job done.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 8, 2020)

The *Bela D Media* libraries like Diva Revamp and Paravox have been around a bit, but they still stand up as great solo female vocal libraries Don't be distracted by their marketing, which suggests a gothic, horror movie niche. They can be used for anything. And the prices are really good.

Vampiric is a male operatic voice and is one of their best. 

FYI, there is a sale now where you get 20% off in your cart with the code BDM20.


----------



## Henri9009 (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks a lot everybody!


----------

